# need a simple yes or no from a pro



## Braveheart (Oct 13, 2008)

is it possible to write a program that allows you to control a device like say a electronic airsoft gun hooked up to a rotating device thats connected through USB?


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes.  

*Disclaimer: I do not claim myself to be a pro at anything.


----------



## red268 (Oct 13, 2008)

I Want One Of Those has a USB missile launcher

* Also not a pro


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw an airsoft turret on hackaday.com, try looking there on how to make one


----------



## Valenciente (Oct 13, 2008)

D4S4 said:


> I saw an airsoft turret on hackaday.com, try looking there on how to make one



If I remember correctly, there is two versions of it, made from the usb missile things from above. Not that hard to make, check out the above link.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 13, 2008)

On an LCD screen I dont think its possible.

CRT should be fine though.


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 13, 2008)

? Why would the display matter?


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ah your talking about those little USB thingos that shoot missiles.

I thought the OP meant those light guns (like the ones for PS2)


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

yes you should be able to. you need your own circuit board and write your own program, that tells the circuit board what to do in order to make whatever you want happen.


----------



## IggSter (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.pc-control.co.uk/motorbee_info.htm

http://www.active-robots.com/products/phidgets/index.shtml

100% possible! Maybe that will give you a few pointers


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for all the links guys!yeah, i want to build the whole thing myself, no buying cheap tonka toys from some UK site.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 14, 2008)

If you use USB youre going to have to mess with loads of drivers (which also need writing) to let you interface a program with the hardware.

Alternatively you could use a serial port, those are pretty simple (don't need drivers)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2008)

yes


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2008)

long explanation:

you may want to go serial port as it's easier to interface with external hardware. still you can use the usb to serial converters from ftdi for example to convert usb to serial port to interface with your microcontroller.

for microcontroller i personally love atmel because they are cheap, robust, offer loads of features and can be programmed in c.

yes that means you need some electronics skills and some programming skills.

look up robotics stuff on the net because thats essentially what you are going to build


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would say if you have to ask if it's at all possible you won't be able to do it.

I'd look into PLC's though, should be easier than W1z' suggestion.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont know if this is connected through USB but check this out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxBa5bQfTGc


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 14, 2008)

dumm , that's cool idea


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 16, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> long explanation:
> 
> you may want to go serial port as it's easier to interface with external hardware. still you can use the usb to serial converters from ftdi for example to convert usb to serial port to interface with your microcontroller.
> 
> ...


i know im going to need programming and electronic skills, im pretty good with hardware, and i know a guy who works for intel and he's got this crazy lab at his house and He's going to show me how to build a motherboard! which includes making the circuit board, programming it, everything! and than after that I should be able to build this baby mostly by myself.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2008)

you dont need to build a whole pc-style motherboard. there are loads of robotics resources online. personally i found it most rewarding to identify, research and solve problems myself.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 22, 2008)

what language would be the best for me to learn to do this?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2008)

check with Jeff here...
http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5337


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> check with Jeff here...
> http://www.pdxlan.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5337



what am i looking for?


BTW, im installing visual basic 2008 special edition and microsoft robotics developer.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/gadgets-gizmos/usb-gadgets/usb-missile-launcher/index.html does anyone know what language was used to make this program?


----------



## MKmods (Nov 5, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> what am i looking for?
> 
> 
> BTW, im installing visual basic 2008 special edition and microsoft robotics developer.


He installed robotic air soft pistols on his comp.


----------

